# Most common OPA and NPA sizes?



## Amycus

Hello, quick question. I once read a thread somewhere, maybe here, maybe another forum, which mentiomed that certain sizes are most common and can be quick go-to numbers to grab. Hopefully someone can share that knowledge with me since I can't remember, and I'd like to know as a reference.

Sorry if my spelling is off, typing n my phone.


----------



## TransportJockey

I've got a list, but I really can't remember. I've not payed attention to sizes printed on them too much, since I measure each time I use one. I'll look for hte list for ya


----------



## Shishkabob

I don't use a cookbook method and take each patient as they come, measuring for the right size. 


If they can't wait the extra 3 seconds for a proper sizing, than obviously a basic airway won't cut it.


----------



## Amycus

Linuss said:


> I don't use a cookbook method and take each patient as they come, measuring for the right size.
> 
> 
> If they can't wait the extra 3 seconds for a proper sizing, than obviously a basic airway won't cut it.



I agree. However, my point is so if I have to use one, I know what my first pick will likely be.


----------



## Shishkabob

The one that looks like it might fit


----------



## TransportJockey

Amycus said:


> I agree. However, my point is so if I have to use one, I know what my first pick will likely be.



Once you've played with them a while you'll learn to guestimate and then fine tune by measuring on the person. I'm usually very close on first grab anymore, but I still measure just to make sure


----------



## MasterIntubator

8.0mm/24fr for larger, big nosed folks... mostly males
7.0mm/21fr for smaller, small nosed adults... mostly females

And you can go from there.  I came to this conclusion because those are the most common ones I use.

I don't use OPAs much other than as a bite block for tubes, so I'm not much help on that.

:-/


----------



## Aprz

I think you're talking about what I read on theemtspot.com? http://theemtspot.com/2009/12/08/the-art-of-the-nasopharyngeal-airway/

Big adults 8-9mm
Average adults 7-8mm
Small adults 6-7mm
Child < 5mm

If you use the french scale, just multiply the above numbers by three.

Oh, and when it says big, average, small, or child, that's the patient's height, not their weight or age.



> When deciding if a patient is “big” or “regular” use their height as a guide, not their weight.



Haven't seen anything for OPAs. I need to watch more tv.


----------



## Amycus

AWESOME Aprz, that was the EXACT article I was thinking of.


----------

